# Amber Did Not Pass AKC STAR Puppy :(



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amber took her AKC STAR Puppy test with my husband last night and dd not pass. She did really well with all of the tasks, but she did not pass: 
1. Hand off to stranger, walk 10 feet away, owner return. She stayed in a sit with the stranger, but stood up wagging her tail when my husband returned.
2. Approach and pet by stranger (in any position). If the position was smile and get excited, she would have passed. 

Having said that, none of the dogs in the class passed, except the dog trainer's dog. She handled her own dog and brought in another AKC CGC Evaluator to assess the client dogs. Additionally, these two tasks were in the brochure, but were never practiced or mentioned in the Practice Test last week. 

The evaluator loved Amber and said that she is so sweet and loves the other dogs and all people, just a little too much . Two of the other dogs tried to hide behind their owners when the strangers approached. Our plan is to start Amber in the 'Games Class' in February and let her have some fun while learning. Then on to Novice Obedience. :wavey:


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, that is tough. Now I'm nervous. Watney has hers tomorrow morning and have kindof slacked off the past few weeks as there has been no class. They moved the class up to 8 AM so not sure I can even get her to the park to get some of that energy used up before her test....I think the games class is a great idea, rethinking the novice class I have Watney currently signed up for. We'll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Hi*

I'm sure that you will do fine. We definitely should have practiced the hand-off to stranger and stranger approach and pet. Good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm actually amazed that so many golden puppies pass this test. If she just needs a little more brush up training, go for the CGC test. It won't be that much different, I don't think.  

I never tried out for the CGC test with my Jacks, because he would have done the same as your girl. Still would.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a lot of fun with my dog a few monthes ago helping with CGC evaluations. My dog got his CGC about 4 years ago. In October my dog was invited to be "the friendly dog" for CGC evalutions. He was great.

It was an all day event. I seem to remember that 11 out of 15 tried were passed.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, that's sounding awfully tough. Our instructor did not insist that our puppies sit, and remain sitting. They were just supposed to wait quietly. 

In fact, I think that's terrible! I have the STAR puppy brochure in front of me and it states:


#12 - Allows (in any position) petting by a person other than the owner.

#20 - Stay on leash with another person (owner walks 10 steps and returns).

Sounds to me like she passed. It's not the CGC for heaven's sake!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

nolefan said:


> Wow, that's sounding awfully tough. Our instructor did not insist that our puppies sit, and remain sitting. They were just supposed to wait quietly.
> 
> In fact, I think that's terrible! I have the STAR puppy brochure in front of me and it states:
> 
> ...


I agree. If it wasn't taught in the class and isn't in the brochure, it sounds like they are hoping to make more money by flunking everyone and having them take the class again. What a shame!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

BTW, BEAUTIFUL collie .

A little tough, I thought. I have put CDs on a couple of Irish setters and a CGC on my Papillon. I don't want to be sour grapes, but I guess she stood and wagged her tail, didn't really pull on the lead or anything. She was excited on both #12 and #20, but didn't jump up, I guess. I know that when I did my CGC (with the same evaluator), they told us exactly what to expect and we practiced with strangers (family members of the class). My husband said that the trainer's dog had to repeat the heeling/walking on a loose lead numerous times before he passed. My husband's first time, so he was disappointed. I am competitive and didn't want to distract Amber, so I stayed home. He can retake the test within a month if he wishes. Meanwhile, we will press on with the "Games Class." She is a lovely, sweet, balanced girl and we love her lots. :wavey:




nolefan said:


> Wow, that's sounding awfully tough. Our instructor did not insist that our puppies sit, and remain sitting. They were just supposed to wait quietly.
> 
> In fact, I think that's terrible! I have the STAR puppy brochure in front of me and it states:
> 
> ...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky failed his pet therapy examine twice. Oh well. Others missed out on a great dog. The evaluator was harder on him than the smaller dogs. When I brought this to their attention at the second failed they said. Mine needed to be the best behaved because he was so big and the smaller dogs could not knock someone over. Lucky sat and was wagging his tail like a mad man the 2nd time. The first time he sat but then moved his butt closer to the examine and nudge their hand with his nose. I was told by others he was still in a sit position but dragged his butt sideways. 

He was a great dog period.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think based on the brochure, Amber should have passed. When Tiki recently got her CGC, I felt that the evaluator took the primciples to heart. And wasn't nit picky ...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We give this test and the CGC at our training center, and we try to coordinate our standards with peer area dog trainers too. We test one another's classes rather than testing our own students, etc, so there has to be consistency between area centers. I agree with Sally's mom Amber probably should have passed, and that while the evaluator is free to nitpick, it really isnt in the intention & spirit of this program. Yes, the pups should be screened for agression, extreme fear, owner neglect etc, but it is supposed to be supportive and fun at this level to encourage a person to stick with formal training for their pup through adult CGC and beyond. Many of the test issues deal with owner responsibility, and the AKC allows treats for some test items.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> Lucky failed his pet therapy examine twice. Oh well. Others missed out on a great dog. The evaluator was harder on him than the smaller dogs. When I brought this to their attention at the second failed they said. Mine needed to be the best behaved because he was so big and the smaller dogs could not knock someone over. Lucky sat and was wagging his tail like a mad man the 2nd time. The first time he sat but then moved his butt closer to the examine and nudge their hand with his nose. I was told by others he was still in a sit position but dragged his butt sideways.
> 
> He was a great dog period.


You would have passed for our therapy dog group. You are right, they missed out on a great dog. I know Tucker greets different people differently. His excitement levels from low to high are: working therapy, healthy stranger, his trainer, and finally family. Basically, he greets people appropriately. I like the way LJilly does her testing. I can see where that would give uniform, reliable results.

To the OP, you pup passed in my eyes, too. Next time can you see a different evaluator? Sound like you have a wonder girl there who is on to do great things!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree that it sounds like she should have passed.
With CGC, I wanted my evaluator to be more strict - just so the CGC title actually means something.

Banker is in a pre-agility I class right now. We have a quizz weekly (there is going to be a prize for all who can complete the task), private lessons are available to work on issues and there is test at the end that you are required to pass to go on to the next class. And the test is given by a different instructor. 
So far, a lot of review for Banker, but I knew that going in. We have to tweak a couple of commands that he has already learned, but he is handling it okay.
It's all about the bond between dog and owner for me.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> ....*while the evaluator is free to nitpick, it really isnt in the intention & spirit of this program*. Yes, the pups should be screened for agression, extreme fear, owner neglect etc, but it is supposed to be supportive and fun at this level to encourage a person to stick with formal training for their pup through adult CGC and beyond. Many of the test issues deal with owner responsibility...


Thank you, I think this nails it. My instructor hammered the principles of responsible dog ownership and was so encouraging to everyone, every week, about all the endless possibilities and benefits of continued training. 

She continues to e-mail our class reminding us about deadlines for the next sessions and how we can do anything we set our sights on. That is what the STAR puppy thing is about, setting owners up to be good dog owners and giving them an experience that encourage them to continue on with training. Luckily, Amberbark is not easily deterred. Wonder how the others in the class feel.....


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Quote - _Luckily, Amberbark is not easily deterred. _She is not and neither are we. Just seemed like a strange class and test to me.....we will press on.......:wavey:.


----------

